# For Goldie--



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

:wave: Hi Goldie , how are you? I have a few questions in regards to the knifty knitter --I dont know whether or not you saw the sweater i made. Anyhow, I my sweater to come out like the one you made -i want it to be thick not with too many holes--What can i do for my sweater to have this effect--im a using the wrong yard? and also my sweater is too stretchy--can you help me PLEASE! If you have time


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

The yarn I used for the orange sweater was REALLY thick... and the blue sweater I used a pretty thick & fuzzy acrylic yarn plus a cotton yarn (like people use for those knit dish cloths).
I think for the yarn you used, try two or even three pieces (is that the right term?!) of yarn instead of the single one and it should fill in the holes nicely!
Did you use the smallest ring, or the next one up?
For the stretchyness... don't wrap the loops so loose. Tighten them up a little. And on the ones I did, for the neck part, I did the last few rows so tight, it was tough to pull the loops over the pegs! 

And what I've done, since they go sooo quick, is do 5 or 6 rows - enough so it's away from the ring - and see if it looks like it will be the right size/stretchyness. If it looks good, I keep going... but if it doesn't seem right, the stitches come out really easy to back up or start over.

Hope that helps!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I just dont know how to use 2 or 3 different pieces at a time--remember im not quiet the expert like you are--im using the smallest circle as well--what i did yesterday was i went around each peg 4x and it looks thicker but it still has the holes--anyhow, i'll try get thicker yarn --when i get home i'll send you pix so you can see the difference--is there a website where it will teach me how to use 2 or 3 pieces at a time --Thank you for responding back so soon--have a good day! :wink:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I think I know what you are doing differently...

go around each peg "1" time and go on to the next peg. Do that all the way around the ring "2" times. If you wrap each peg more than once, it will be 'holding' extra yarn between each stitch. Does that make sense? 

To use two yarns - you hold them both together like it was one. super easy. If you are using them from the same ball of yarn, maybe not easy... you would have to wind off however much you think will be used and cut it so you have the two piles/balls of yarn. It doesn't really matter if they twist together a little, or stay straight - as long as both yarns have about (doesn't have to be exact) the same amount of tension/looseness. just act like it's one piece.


Here's the pix of the blue one I did with the fuzzy and the cotton yarn.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

You wrote:I think I know what you are doing differently... 

go around each peg "1" time and go on to the next peg. Do that all the way around the ring "2" times. If you wrap each peg more than once, it will be 'holding' extra yarn between each stitch. Does that make sense? 


You know what i did for the last sweater --in my mind i though well maybe if i double the stitch(the peg 4x) it will come out thicker,,,,,,Oh see what you're saying in the other pix you had posted i didn't see both yarns --i see now--anyhow i just came back from Michaels and i bought wool-ease--thick & quick its the super bulky--i think this one will do --Im going to try to make tonight --Im just so excited this is so neat -I have so many friends that have little doggies it will be a great X-mas present --thank you so much for your help! :wave: Im going to have to send you one too.... :wink:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

that might be the same yarn I used (orange)! good luck!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

By the way my name is Zulay --thanks!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I so want one of those small looms... 

In fact I told my mom to day that she could get me the set of looms for my birthday.... she said that was a good idea... 

SO I will wait a few weeks and see if that is what I get...


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> I so want one of those small looms...
> 
> In fact I told my mom to day that she could get me the set of looms for my birthday.... she said that was a good idea...
> 
> SO I will wait a few weeks and see if that is what I get...



You'll love it so many things you can make


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

This is all so interesting! Would this little round knitting thingy be easy for a novice (I sew...but don't knit and don't crochet!) Also...how do you make holes for the pup's arms????
Jill


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

It is reallllly easy to pick up and make something with it right away.
There is another thread I started with total step-by-step instructions & photos further down in this section.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Jill said:


> This is all so interesting! Would this little round knitting thingy be easy for a novice (I sew...but don't knit and don't crochet!) Also...how do you make holes for the pup's arms????
> Jill


Hi, the knifty knitter is so easy to use--i have NEVER done any knitting, crochet or anything like that --there is a booklet that you can buy at Michales for $1 and it teachs you how to make different thinngs--Im about to start on my 4th sweater and if you'll like i can send you pix and i do the leg part :wave:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd love it...yes...send photos! Post em here so we ALL can see!!!
Meanwhile...I'm going to check out the other thread (pardon the pun!)
Jill


----------

